# Bring a Caravan from UK to NZ?



## blaise1

Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if this subject has been exhausted before. Has anyone brought a small caravan from the UK to NZ in a container? We are considering buying one to bring and gather it may be worth doing? We hoping to move to Christchurch at the end of Jan.


----------



## Song_Si

Googled _'import caravan new zealand_' and three listings on first page from NZ companies who import and re-sell UK caravans in NZ, so yes it can be done, and suggests NZ prices are higher.

TradeMe has over 1200 for sale, so pay to also look at local market to see if bringing your own is worthwhile.

You may be able to fly it it, as per James May on Top Gear


----------



## topcat83

Great pictures, Song Si!

If you do bring a caravan in, it will need to be scrupulously clean, and pass its WOF when it gets here. 

I must say that generally caravans aren't as popular as camper vans. Not sure why.


----------



## blaise1

Brillant picture and idea Song Si :laugh::laugh:.... and thanks for your replies. We've compared Trademe and ebay prices and generaly prices are higher in NZ. I was wondering if anyone had experince of bringing one over as to whether it was easy or difficult with gettting it in and out of the container and how rigorous are the checks on arrival etc? Our plan would be to use it to travel around to get to know the areas around Christchurch and then sell it to recouperate some of the shipping costs of our move.


----------



## Guest

blaise1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if this subject has been exhausted before. Has anyone brought a small caravan from the UK to NZ in a container? We are considering buying one to bring and gather it may be worth doing? We hoping to move to Christchurch at the end of Jan.


I brought 2 over a couple of years ago, Its worthwhile to bring 2 cost wise. I got a 20 odd foot and a 17 odd foot into a 40 foot container. Very easy I used Koru shipping. No problems at all and a profit at the end


----------



## blaise1

florimondo said:


> I brought 2 over a couple of years ago, Its worthwhile to bring 2 cost wise. I got a 20 odd foot and a 17 odd foot into a 40 foot container. Very easy I used Koru shipping. No problems at all and a profit at the end


Thanks Florimondo
funny but my husband was just talking to a friend who is also moving to Christchurch in 3 months and they are bringing two! My husband not so sure but i agree 2 may cover the cost of shipping but we are also bring a wood working machine and tools and furniture (not for selling on). How did the caravans go in and out of the container was it straight forward did you fill them with your belongings? Hope you don't mind the questions


----------



## Guest

blaise1 said:


> Thanks Florimondo
> funny but my husband was just talking to a friend who is also moving to Christchurch in 3 months and they are bringing two! My husband not so sure but i agree 2 may cover the cost of shipping but we are also bring a wood working machine and tools and furniture (not for selling on). How did the caravans go in and out of the container was it straight forward did you fill them with your belongings? Hope you don't mind the questions


There was only one problem, I paid a little extra to have the corners and windows covered in cardboard, the tape they used left a stick residue that took me days to get off, make sure that doesnt happen it was a nightmare. I didnt fill them up because I was already living in nz and just did the caravans as something to do. I made pretty good money on them.I didnt have them cleaned before shipping because if they need it MAF will do it [you have to pay] as it transpired MAF were happy. You need a couple of changes, one to the wireing [for towing] and you need a chain as well as/instead of the brake wire. Buy ones with awnings and any other extras that they may come with. You only have to deliver them to the shipping agents at the docks, they may take off the tv ariel but they do go in snug as a bug, take lots of photos as you leave just in case.As to tools Im a retired carpenter, I brought all my tools when we came over, we are now returning to the uk, and I am selling a lot of the bigger stuff . NZ is very cheap for chinese tools etc which all have a 2 year guarantee, trade me . co nz will give you some ideas.


----------



## blaise1

Many thanks for your reply and info


----------



## DnD 2011

blaise1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if this subject has been exhausted before. Has anyone brought a small caravan from the UK to NZ in a container? We are considering buying one to bring and gather it may be worth doing? We hoping to move to Christchurch at the end of Jan.


Hi, Don't be put off, I collected our small old caravan only worth $1600 in the UK the week before Christmas. Yes you need to make sure it is very clean, the only things you can ship inside are things like the awning, everything else needs to be packed in boxes with your other effects. 

We used Anglo Pacific for our move and they really knew what they were doing. I collected the caravan and took it down the road to the VTNZ testing station, they hold number plates so within 5 mins it was registered, then a 10 min WOF (Warrant of Fitness) test. Our caravan failed the WOF due to an electrical fault caused either by its epic journey or using a UK-NZ adaptor, a quick visit to a local garage and the problem was fixed for $120 and we were all good.

The testers and mechanic all commented on the build quality when you look at caravans here you will know why and ours would be worth $5-6k if we wanted to sell it.

Sorry if I have gone on but thought our full story may help and to repeat our advice don’t be put off.:juggle:

David and David
Happily resident in Paraparaumu beach


----------



## blaise1

DnD 2011 said:


> Hi, Don't be put off, I collected our small old caravan only worth $1600 in the UK the week before Christmas. Yes you need to make sure it is very clean, the only things you can ship inside are things like the awning, everything else needs to be packed in boxes with your other effects.
> 
> We used Anglo Pacific for our move and they really knew what they were doing. I collected the caravan and took it down the road to the VTNZ testing station, they hold number plates so within 5 mins it was registered, then a 10 min WOF (Warrant of Fitness) test. Our caravan failed the WOF due to an electrical fault caused either by its epic journey or using a UK-NZ adaptor, a quick visit to a local garage and the problem was fixed for $120 and we were all good.
> 
> The testers and mechanic all commented on the build quality when you look at caravans here you will know why and ours would be worth $5-6k if we wanted to sell it.
> 
> Sorry if I have gone on but thought our full story may help and to repeat our advice don’t be put off.:juggle:
> 
> David and David
> Happily resident in Paraparaumu beach




Thanks David and David

I really apreciate your reply and no you didn't go on - all very helpful info 

Rose


----------



## chris fox

florimondo said:


> I brought 2 over a couple of years ago, Its worthwhile to bring 2 cost wise. I got a 20 odd foot and a 17 odd foot into a 40 foot container. Very easy I used Koru shipping. No problems at all and a profit at the end


Good Morning! I was very interested in your reply about bringing in a caravan to NZ from the UK. Could you tell me how much the shipping cost and did you incur any import duties? Also, I notice you made a profit! Good on you! Were you allowed to sell them on immediately, or did you have to wait 3 years? I look forward to your reply. I've just joined this site this morning, so I'm not even sure if I'm doing it right, but I hope you get this message! Have a safe day and thanks.


----------



## DnD 2011

Hi Chris, Our shipping was part of our household goods as we shipped everything. The furniture would have gone in a 20' cotainer at a cost of £3500 with the caravan it was a 40' high cube at a cost of £5300. In NZ we had MAF in customs charges of $526. We have not sold the caravan as you have to keep it at least 12 months but we would make a profit should we want to sell.


----------



## chris fox

Hi DnD! Thanks for your info. We too did in fact bring a small caravan with us in our 40' container, along with our household stuff, but I couldn't remember how much it cost. We did have to pay import duties until we got our residency, then we got a refund, but I'm not sure of the rules now we are residents and the Government site is almost impossible to look for information. We would have liked to have upgraded it before we left the UK, but ran out of time, so a newer, bigger one could be good. I'm finding this site hard to navigate, perhaps it's me. Although my husband and I have been here 5 years, we would like to meet some English people, we do miss their sense of humour! We are right out in the sticks here, so some company of the English variety could be good! I expect once I get used to this site, it will all become clear (hopefully!) Thanks again. Have a safe day.


----------



## topcat83

chris fox said:


> Hi DnD! Thanks for your info. We too did in fact bring a small caravan with us in our 40' container, along with our household stuff, but I couldn't remember how much it cost. We did have to pay import duties until we got our residency, then we got a refund, but I'm not sure of the rules now we are residents and the Government site is almost impossible to look for information. We would have liked to have upgraded it before we left the UK, but ran out of time, so a newer, bigger one could be good. I'm finding this site hard to navigate, perhaps it's me. Although my husband and I have been here 5 years, we would like to meet some English people, we do miss their sense of humour! We are right out in the sticks here, so some company of the English variety could be good! I expect once I get used to this site, it will all become clear (hopefully!) Thanks again. Have a safe day.


Hi Chris - welcome to the forum.
Where in the sticks are you? We're in Miranda, between Auckland and the Coromandel.
I think you may have problems importing a caravan without import duty now - there are rules for new immigrants which allow for some leeway - but after that they tend to be a bit stricter. 
I did bring more stuff over when my Mum died - quilts & dolls-house she'd made, photos, household ware etc. But I needed to provide more information than the first time. 
Maybe you could inherit a caravan !


----------



## chris fox

Hi to the person living in Miranda! Are you DnD or somebody else?! See what I mean? I'm not very good am I? We live just outside Whangarei. We're pensioners now, only just (boo hoo!) but great I found this site, by accident I have to admit! Inheriting a caravan could be marvellous, but unlikely, or have I missed something here and lost MY sense of humour?! We will look into bringing one over, they are much nicer and heaps cheaper, even after paying out for shipping costs. What we really want to do is bring a motorhome from the UK to NZ, as we really want to do some exploring on the South Island and taking a caravan round mountains with sheer drops to know where fills me with horror! Perhaps I'll ask that question and see what happens, if I can figure out how to do it! Have a safe day and thanks for the info.


----------



## chris fox

Hi! Has anybody recently imported a motorhome from the UK to NZ? We'd love to do that, how hard would it be? All info greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## topcat83

chris fox said:


> Hi to the person living in Miranda! Are you DnD or somebody else?! See what I mean? I'm not very good am I? We live just outside Whangarei. We're pensioners now, only just (boo hoo!) but great I found this site, by accident I have to admit! Inheriting a caravan could be marvellous, but unlikely, or have I missed something here and lost MY sense of humour?! We will look into bringing one over, they are much nicer and heaps cheaper, even after paying out for shipping costs. What we really want to do is bring a motorhome from the UK to NZ, as we really want to do some exploring on the South Island and taking a caravan round mountains with sheer drops to know where fills me with horror! Perhaps I'll ask that question and see what happens, if I can figure out how to do it! Have a safe day and thanks for the info.


Nah - we're T&A! And hubby decided he would give up work as soon as he got here! Just a couple of years early... and he is now working harder than he ever has looking after our lifestyle block. He's been fencing all this week - he looks shattered!
We were at the Whanagarei Show earlier this summer, and stayed in the Balcony Room at the Grand Hotel. Very interesting! It had a ringside seat for all the action in Central Whangarei on a Saturday night  (locals will know what I mean...)
Lovely area round there though... What made you choose Whangarei?

Oh - and you can always go the other extreme on the travelling. We bought an open-topped sports car to tour South Island in, then stayed in backpackers and holiday park cabins every night. It worked out very reasonably priced, and the driving was superb!


----------



## Guest

chris fox said:


> Good Morning! I was very interested in your reply about bringing in a caravan to NZ from the UK. Could you tell me how much the shipping cost and did you incur any import duties? Also, I notice you made a profit! Good on you! Were you allowed to sell them on immediately, or did you have to wait 3 years? I look forward to your reply. I've just joined this site this morning, so I'm not even sure if I'm doing it right, but I hope you get this message! Have a safe day and thanks.


Hi ,Ireally cant remember, but I sold one within weeks and the second a year later make about 20K profit, suggest that you contact Koru shipping
Cheers


----------



## sheffield

*caravans*



blaise1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if this subject has been exhausted before. Has anyone brought a small caravan from the UK to NZ in a container? We are considering buying one to bring and gather it may be worth doing? We hoping to move to Christchurch at the end of Jan.


Hi , I moved over here last year and contemplated bringing in a caravan, I spent a long time doing the maths and checking prices in NZ and worked out I would not be saving much at all after paying the shipping and taxes. Eventually decided not to do it and ended up buying a UK caravan here in NZ from caravans4u in Tauranga Seemingly more expensive at first but no worrying about damage during shipping etc on the voyage over which happened to a friend who ended up having to sell it for next to nothing.
Very pleased with it so far. I just like things to be easy I suppose.


----------



## pomiwi

*questions*

Hi, we are looking at importing a uk caravan to taranaki. Does anyone have an idiots guide, step by step on the process with estimated costs I.e. uk check shipping preparation, shipping, nz check, coversion, registration? And if we the sold on in nz would we need to pay any tax? All info welcome...


----------



## escapedtonz

pomiwi said:


> Hi, we are looking at importing a uk caravan to taranaki. Does anyone have an idiots guide, step by step on the process with estimated costs I.e. uk check shipping preparation, shipping, nz check, coversion, registration? And if we the sold on in nz would we need to pay any tax? All info welcome...


Hi, yes me to. 
I'm actually waiting until the parents decide they are too old for theirs ;-)
Want to buy them, ship them over and sell them on.
Prices of caravans and camper vans here is just astronomical even for really old ones. I expect the average age of a caravan here is at least 10, maybe 15 years older than UK.
My mum has a 2006 Peugeot Eldis camper van and my in laws have a 2003 touring caravan which are probably worth 3 x their UK price here.

Sorry don't have an idiot guide but I assume the process goes something like this :-

Choose a removals company in the UK who will ship a caravan. You want one with a fully inclusive price UK door to NZ port as this should remove any hidden costs.
I'd be a bit dubious paying the UK removals company to clean the caravan in the UK before shipping unless they guarantee that they will pay any costs ordered by Maf in NZ when it arrives - if it fails their standards unless this cost is included.
(From what I hear, the chances of Maf approving a car, motorbike, caravan as clean enough after a 12 week stint across the sea are slim, so you may as well just pay once at the NZ port after inspection by Maf).
I scrubbed and Jays fluid'd everything from our household that could be taken outside, even if it hadn't been outside and I still got stung for $500 in total by Maf when they inspected 35 packages from our shipping container.

On arrival the paperwork is handed to customs who may or may not want to check inside the container. If they do you will be notified as you must be in the country and I think in attendance for this to be done. I expect they wouldn't be interested.
You will get a certificate to say it's cleared customs.
You also must declare that you will not sell on the vehicle within 2 years OR if you do you must declare it and pay the necessary GST tax of 15%. I'm unsure whether this is 15% of the price you sell for or 15% of it's considered value ?

Then the paperwork is passed to Maf who will decide if they want to inspect the item for cleanliness or not.
I expect they will as they charge for every inspection (license to print money) so for a caravan maybe a couple of hundred dollars ?
If they decide its not clean enough then the caravan will have to be cleaned there at the port. Maf may arrange this for you at your cost - maybe another 2 or 3 hundred dollars ?
You will get a certificate to say it's cleared Maf.

Next in line is NZTA.
Trailers and caravans etc. must be independantly registered in NZ so first off the vehicle must pass a Warrant Of Fitness (WOF) then it must be registered with its own reg plate and road tax card which you need to research how much these cost.

Once all this approved you can drive it away - Yay!!!

Remember if you sell it within 2yrs you must inform Customs and pay the GST - whether people do this in reality I'm not sure ?


----------



## dolphinfish

DnD 2011 said:


> Hi, Don't be put off, I collected our small old caravan only worth $1600 in the UK the week before Christmas. Yes you need to make sure it is very clean, the only things you can ship inside are things like the awning, everything else needs to be packed in boxes with your other effects.
> 
> We used Anglo Pacific for our move and they really knew what they were doing. I collected the caravan and took it down the road to the VTNZ testing station, they hold number plates so within 5 mins it was registered, then a 10 min WOF (Warrant of Fitness) test. Our caravan failed the WOF due to an electrical fault caused either by its epic journey or using a UK-NZ adaptor, a quick visit to a local garage and the problem was fixed for $120 and we were all good.
> 
> The testers and mechanic all commented on the build quality when you look at caravans here you will know why and ours would be worth $5-6k if we wanted to sell it.
> 
> Sorry if I have gone on but thought our full story may help and to repeat our advice don’t be put off.:juggle:
> 
> David and David
> Happily resident in Paraparaumu beach


Hi DnD, The posts about importing a van to NZ aren't recent, but we are considering bring back a new van next year sometime and wondered if you had anything to add. Do you know if there are any legal requirements necessary when bring a van in. We did look at bringing in new camper but would need to own one for a year to avoid being stung with tax. Incidentally we will be returning to Raumati Beach.


----------



## jamesloch

Hello

Has anyone imported a caravan to NZ rather than exporting one to NZ when you came here?

I have noticed that the UK vans being sold in NZ are far more expensive than what they can be purchased for in the UK. But I have no idea of the cost involved in bringing one here. 

Does anyone know how to go about costing it and making it happen?

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz

jamesloch said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone imported a caravan to NZ rather than exporting one to NZ when you came here?
> 
> I have noticed that the UK vans being sold in NZ are far more expensive than what they can be purchased for in the UK. But I have no idea of the cost involved in bringing one here.
> 
> Does anyone know how to go about costing it and making it happen?
> 
> Cheers


Not done it myself but have a mate who has imported a couple from the UK.
They're definitely cheaper to buy over in the UK. Standard caravan costs approx £1500 - £1750 to ship and on top of that you will have UK cleaning fees, NZ customs fees/MAF fees, then NZTA fees to get the compliance certificate and registration here.
I'm tempted but at the moment can do without the hassle.


----------



## jamesloch

Yes, just checked with the accountant and there's NZ GST to pay on the total cost too.

Needs very close study with a sharp pencil I think.


----------



## escapedtonz

jamesloch said:


> Yes, just checked with the accountant and there's NZ GST to pay on the total cost too.
> 
> Needs very close study with a sharp pencil I think.


Shoot yeah forgot that you will also have to declare you haven't owned it for 12 months so you will be charged GST on its value......but be aware its the value in NZ, not UK!!!


----------



## jamesloch

It's a worry alright.

Might be cheaper to use Trademe, and a lot less hassle.

Cheers.


----------



## escapedtonz

jamesloch said:


> It's a worry alright.
> 
> Might be cheaper to use Trademe, and a lot less hassle.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah same thoughts here. When you consider everything it's a lot of hassle to save a thousand or so bucks!
I'm sure my mate didn't pay any GST by bending the rules a 'little' but wouldn't recommend it or do it myself as I'd be surely caught!


----------



## jamesloch

Oops, did I tell you I work for the IRD?


----------



## escapedtonz

jamesloch said:


> Oops, did I tell you I work for the IRD?


You mean NZ Customs for the duty evasion ha ha. 
IRD wouldn't be interested


----------



## jamesloch

I thought we were talking GST. The curse of any purchaser.


----------



## escapedtonz

jamesloch said:


> I thought we were talking GST. The curse of any purchaser.


Yes that's right - GST of 15% collected by NZ customs.
IRD only interested in charging tax on ones earnings.


----------



## jamesloch

The IRD is GST. It's all paid to the IRD. Believe me, I've written out the cheques.


----------



## louby1706

I know this conversation is a few years old now, but we too are looking at sending a caravan in a container from UK to NZ. Any words of wisdom would be gratefully received, particularly with regards to the Electrical work required. From what i can gather, the tow bar connections and the internal power sockets need adapting - but is there anything else we should be aware of. thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

louby1706 said:


> I know this conversation is a few years old now, but we too are looking at sending a caravan in a container from UK to NZ. Any words of wisdom would be gratefully received, particularly with regards to the Electrical work required. From what i can gather, the tow bar connections and the internal power sockets need adapting - but is there anything else we should be aware of. thank you


Yes it must be compliant with nz rules so it'll need adapting as you say.
Itll also need it's own warrant, registration and vehicle license.
You'll have to pay GST on its cif plus shipping costs if not owned more than 12 months.


----------



## Retexman

From what I have found so far (being a NZ resident) if you have not owned the van longer then 12 months, you are up for 10% Customs on the total cost of the van, the cost of the shipping and insurance. Then over the whole amount you will be charged GST. So if the van cost $20K and the shipping (and cleaning etc) another $5000.00 your will pay $2500.00 (10%) duty bring the total up to $27500.00 on which you pay GST 15% New Total is $31625.00
So better be sure that the van (motorhome) is compliant with the NZ Standards.


----------



## nzfighter

*Caravans*

What about getting the electrical certs and gas certs in New Zealand? What is the process there? Also new plugs for mains connection? Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

nzfighter said:


> What about getting the electrical certs and gas certs in New Zealand? What is the process there? Also new plugs for mains connection? Thank you


So long as the van is uk built you won't have too many problems meeting compliance in nz. 
You will more than likely have to have the RCD / Consumer switch changed to the appropriate nz standard and the sockets to nz style but apart from that the wiring should be fine.
Gas wise the pipework will probably have to be changed including the fittings as uk vans generally run 8mm pipework but nz standard is 10mm. More of a hassle but can be done easily enough.
Many people bring them over so there shouldn't be a shortage of companies or more specifically caravan sales / caravan workshops that can help you out with compliance work and then getting the must have weof or whatever it's called. Warrant of fitness for caravans.

Just Google "caravan compliance nz" and run through the search findings. Loads of info there.


----------

